
Natural Selection 2 trailer is out (indie video game) - pclark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjPywj1TODo&
======
pclark
This deserves posting on Hacker News because the team are some of the most
passionate and determined entrepreneurs I have ever encountered. They have
been working on this for years, building a _proper_ video game is an intense
marathon and I commend them for being so close to finishing.

You hear stories of companies raising money and then struggling, these guys
are not in a sexy industry, I doubt any VC would touch them, they self funded
themselves from pre-orders. True grit.

